# Laminate over laminate?



## Farrout (Oct 6, 2009)

I am working on my RV and want to change the laminate top on some surfaces.
Can I just put the new laminate on the old? The old is not a slick finish.

Dennis


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, you can put laminate on top of laminate. Sand with 100 grit to roughen up, then two coats of contact cement on both laminates. Yes, one will work, but for how long? The second coat goes on after the first is dry to the touch.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Agreed, I would also recommend putting in a dehumidifier for a bit as well to make sure it is as dry as possible.


----------



## Bsmith (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep, just re-did my kitchen that way. Like nailbanger said; rough it up so it has something to hold to. Make sure there are no loose spot on the old laminate. One thing I did was remove the edge pieces on the front and on the stove area. It will subtract an 1/8" from the opening. Not major unless you only have an 1/8" to work with. We also used those small plastic mini blind shades to hold up the laminate. They worked great until we got to the last one and it broke of under the laminate. Now the toaster sets there. :-0


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

When we got the wrong color from (usually) the sales man in the cabinet shop I worked in we just laminated right over the top of the original laminate.Get out your sanding tools Belt sander,sanding block(for the front edge),ROS,etc…....Use some lacquer thinner to clean the tops before applying the glue.Get some 3M 90 spray glue from Home depot it's easier than rolling it!!!!! You will need some kind of strips to keep the laminate from sticking while you get into position.If you can get the tops out that's the best way to laminate them.Use CRISCO or WD 40 to lube the front edge.Don't use one of those bearing flush trim bits The bearing will leave a mark on the front edge use a rub bit you can get one at HD.







If you you have any qustions write me a note.I have done this more time than I can count on my hands and feet.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

They do it all the time. Sand and apply cement as described above. Good luck on the project. It should work


----------



## darrensaathoff (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes you can apply on top pf the old lament. But you will need to sand good to create a good macanical bond. When we do it we use a solvent based contact cement. It adheres to slick surfaces alot better than water base. Before gluing you should wipe with lacquer thinner to remove any oils. I have done it alot and had no problems.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

The only thing that I would add is that you should be sure to clean the old laminate of any grease prior to beginning. You don't want any adhesion problems because there was a little grease left on the old laminate. Personally, I would wipe it down with a solvent such as alcohol or laquer thinner.

Doc


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Dennis, There's one more thing you want to make sure you check very closely; and that is to make sure the original laminate is not coming loose anywheres. Your new laminate will only stick to the old laminate, so if the original is beginning to let go then your new laminate is only as good as the old.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm with you bentlyj.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Dennis, I was thrilled to be able to help with your question "can you apply laminate over laminate", even more thrilled to have so many back me up. But (yes), bentlyj is absolutely correct. Of course, there could be some reason we don't know about that would prevent you from replacing the tops, but if at all possible, replacing the tops is the way to go.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

If you have an old iron just use that with a putty knife and the old will peel up very easily, then just glue down your new laminate.


----------



## Farrout (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.
The specific surface I want to do is a dinette table that is plywood. Probably just as easy to cut out a new one and put the laminate on that, but I may try to recover the old one.

See the RV at farrout dot org

Dennis


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

I also would recommend just making a new top, to easy and fool proof. I would worry about 2nd top coming loose from placing hot objects on surface top. Good luck on your choice…BC


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Dennis, great looking RV, you should be having some fun with that. I noticed there are radius corners on the table, make sure you have a clamping set up already planned out before you proceed. You should also not have a joint near the corner. If one piece will go all the way around (from wall, around four radii, back to wall), that is the way it should be done.

Have fun!


----------



## Binn (Apr 24, 2010)

Dennis,
I am an Proffesional installer of Plastic laminate for 35 years and what I do is check to make sure the old laminate is adhered to the wood good and that no sections are loose. You can tap around on the old one with your finger to see if it is still glued down, if it is just sand it with 100 grit sandpaper on your belt sander or vibrate sander to roughin it up a bit. Do this on the edge band also, when appling the contact cement put 2 thin layers with a 100% white china bristle brush on the edge band and allow to dry . Apply your laminate and cut flush and flat with the counter , after that apply 1 thin coat just on the very edge of the new edge band and let dry. When appling contact cement on the rest of the counter you do not need 2 coats, 1 even coat is all you need, do not leave to much where it is goowe or clumpy and do not apply to sparingly. You only need 2 coats on the edge of counter because the new laminate soaks up the first layer of cement and 1 coat is all you need for the rest because your coating over other laminate that cannot soak up the glue. This will work just fine , the only time you may need to remove exsisting laminate is when it is to loose all over the counter, I usually take it all up with a torch when I am istalling custom cove laminate. Do not use a torch unless you know what your doing because you could set something on fire, I have done this so long I don't have problems. If you need any other help feel free to ask. P.S. You can leave your brush in the can of glue to where the glue just covers the bristles and seal it with the lid, it will last for weeks if you keep it sealed when not using .


----------



## cdhilburn (Jan 19, 2011)

I know this is late but about six months ago I installed laminate over laminate in our kitchen. I spent a few hours with a sander hooked to a shop vac and scuffed the surface over the old laminate. After that…contact cement, roller and a $17 trim router from Harbor Freight and the kitchen looks awesome. I wanted to post it as a project but there was really no woodworking. As the other guys have said you can only do it if the other is adhered really well!!


----------



## otindashop (Nov 13, 2012)

Good knowledge base here on this topic.

I want to replace the laminate on an installed bathroom sink counter but I have a problem. 2 of the surfaces are flush up against aniother surface. One to a wall and the other to a cabinet. The front is exposed. How can I trim these surfaces next to another? The distance to trim is about 20 inches. the rest is exposed.

I don't think it will be successful to remove the top and then laminate it and put it back in. Is that my only option, or is there a way to edge trim these flush up surfaces?

Suggestions?


----------

